# Any fishermen among us ???



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

I know we all like to raise fishes.. but how many of us aquarists are also outdoorsmen.. in particular.. fishermen.. ?

I have just as much fishing gear as I do aquarium stuff... it's pathetic I know.. but I enjoy them both very much... there was even a time when I was really into raising native fishes like crappie, bass, and sunnies..

Anyone else?


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I like to fish but I don't do it very often. Work and family is keeping me pretty busy. My favorite is fishing in streams or small rivers for trout.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

I love fishing! Whether it's on a quiet pond catching bluegills, 90 miles out in the gulf catching tuna and marlin, or anything in-between, you can count me in!


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

i spend every Saturday fishing at dawn and then cleaning my tanks when i get home since I am already grungy, and in need of a shower.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

What about woman? 
I was brought up on the lakes out west; Channel Cats, Walleye, Pike, Crappie, etc... Probably the best is when the Stripers turn on at Lake Powell.
Have you ever tried ocean fishing? We fish the Sea of Cortez and typically go for Grouper. 
Mmm- Excellent eating


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

At least monthly, year round. Plenty of species in Florida!


----------



## jonnyb (Feb 12, 2011)

Fish all the time and my fishing gear is a little more out of hand then the fish room, i too have kept a few native fish.. green sunfish, pumkinseeds, yellow perch, tryed a few walleyes but they never lasted long, i mostly fish a good 2000 acre public lake alot, plan on starting to guide on it in the future. tight lines..lol


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going on the hunt for channel cats, striped bass, and walleye tomorrow night. There's a nice big lake yelling my name. I'm hoping the low pressure front we're expecting will put enough walleye in the livewell for a good evening snack.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the Chesapeake Bay in my back yard. I love fishing. Even if it is for :fish: carp in some sump.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

nothing beats sitting on the river in the middle of the night with a cold beer and a catfish pole


----------



## Prosonic (May 8, 2011)

its off season here but i own a boat and chase snapper, gummy shark here in australia

having said that we often catch our bait to take fresh fillets for bait, i cant bring myself to do it untill the bait is dead by my best friends hand, i get flash backs to the personalitys of my fish when i look down and see the bait trying to flip its way free he he sad i know


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

brinkles said:


> At least monthly, year round. Plenty of species in Florida!


You can go Oscar fishing too! Heard they fight harder pound-for-pound than bass.

A bass pond is in my near future..


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm headed out at around 1:30pm today... not sure yet if I'll hit one of the holding ponds locally or hit the beach for some gulf fishing... have both sets of gear out in the car.

Just to make all non- florida residents jealous... I can catch large mouth bass and plecos in my own back yard, cichlids like Tilapia and what not in some ponds near the office and then up and down the coast I can catch anything from puffer fish to spanish mackerel. :thumb: 
:dancing:

This isn't Ontario that's for sure!!!

:fish:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not one yet, but been debating picking up a starter rod because there is a stocked, man made pond not 5 minutes from my house that has pumpkinseeds, small LMB, and trout. Though honestly I am mostly just interested in the pumpkinseeds. I don't remember a fish fighting as much as the bluegills I used to catch as a kid.

Plus I am only working part time now, so have lots of sunny days to kill time.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Number6 said:


> Just to make all non- florida residents jealous... I can catch large mouth bass and plecos in my own back yard, cichlids like Tilapia and what not in some ponds near the office and then up and down the coast I can catch anything from puffer fish to spanish mackerel. :thumb:
> :dancing:
> 
> This isn't Ontario that's for sure!!!
> ...


Rub it in, thanks. :lol:

So, I have to ask, have you caught any Tarpon?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Flippercon said:


> I have the Chesapeake Bay in my back yard. I love fishing. Even if it is for :fish: carp in some sump.


Hey, nothing wrong with carp- they can fight hard for a freshwater species; blast to catch.


----------

